# First go with dodo juice purple haze



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Have to say I'm impressed bitch to get off but gives a lovely deep shine








Nice even coating








Buff up to a nice shine step back and admire your work


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good mate. 8)


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks awesome, I need to try this 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

looks great!! Did you a polish under the wax? How many coats?

I used blue velvet and been very impressed with it!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Yes mate polish then one coat of wax I'm no pro but it worked for me


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Good transformation there.


----------



## adamskihayden (May 12, 2010)

gorgeous finish


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Thanks mate its still going strong


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks excellent mate purple haze all the way


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good m8, strange you had problems removing it, did you use multiple cloths to remove and make sure you only put on thin,multiple thin coats is better than a thick coat as you are just wiping the excess of


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Looks great! Im a big fan of dodo Juice my self


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> Looking good m8, strange you had problems removing it, did you use multiple cloths to remove and make sure you only put on thin,multiple thin coats is better than a thick coat as you are just wiping the excess of


It was a sunny day so was getting baked on mate, I was doing it outside not ideal but I don't have a garage 
I'm amazed at how long it's lasting


----------



## dlb tt (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks good


----------

